# Portable GPS



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just curious if anyone uses these and what their recommendations are i.e. Garmin, Magellan etc..


----------



## Burt Gummer (Nov 4, 2015)

I use a Garmin Oregon 450 that I got a few years ago in a killer Black Friday deal.  I am very pleased with it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 5, 2015)

Burt Gummer said:


> I use a Garmin Oregon 450 that I got a few years ago in a killer Black Friday deal.  I am very pleased with it.




X-2...Got a Garmin 450t (new) from their website on
clearance....the t model comes per-loaded with topo
maps, but its easy to DL higher res maps on line...


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  Seems like the more you pay the better off you are.  Usually the case...


----------

